# [SOLVED] Firewall stopping printing



## HOPEDA (Dec 15, 2011)

I am running a Kodak all in one printer through a Billion 7800n router. The desktop computer running Vista is hard wired and the portable running Windows 7 is wireless to the router. The Printer is hard wired to the Billion router. Where are running Norton 360 on both computers. Everything was running fine until two weeks ago and we get the error that the firewall is stopping access from both computers. I have tried turning off Norton but no effect so I assume it has something to do with the firewall on the Billion 7800n router? Why stop now after several weeks of working fine after setup? Any answers would be most helpful as I feel out of my depth now!
David


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Firewall stopping printing*

I assume it has something to do with the firewall on the Billion 7800n router?

Incorrect. Router firewall does not touch lan port to lan port traffic. Only what goes in and out of the wan port to/from the lan does it touch.

Did you assign the printer a static ip address?


----------



## HOPEDA (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Firewall stopping printing*

I am now going to sound a complete novice here!
I thought I did and when I look up the DHCP table, it says that 192.168.1.100 is assigned but when I print out the ethernet network settings from the printer, it says it is Dynamic? On these settings, it worked for several weeks before stopping which is why I was thinking a firewall update!
David


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Firewall stopping printing*

dhcp is dynamic ip and this assumes the printer is getting that ip which is well may not.

is the printer listed as a device in the router device list?
if so what is its ip?
if you look at the printer properties and ports what port is the printer pointing to?


----------



## HOPEDA (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Firewall stopping printing*

Thank you for your help but I think that I am going to have to ask for someone to come in because I have just spent 4 hours on this and not even getting the info you are asking.
When I print out the printer settings - no port information.
Vista appears to see the kodak printer!
I have no router device list, I have a DHCP table which has the two computers listed by name and another IP address 192.168.1.100 but no host name, I assumed this was the printer but I see that in the network configuration print out of the printer the host name is KodakESP7200*1417 and the print out from the printer says it connected to Ethernet!
David


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Firewall stopping printing*

can you ping 192.168.1.100? if so its reasonable to assume that is the printer.

you still need to go into printer properties and ports and tell me what the port and type is being used by the printer.


----------



## HOPEDA (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Firewall stopping printing*

Fixed!
I was going into the network - Printer - properties and could not get anthing about the ports! When I went into Control panel - Printers -Administor - properties -Port - Standard TCP/IP. Both had the same IP address ( 192.168.1.102 which is my desk top computer) so changed Printer to 192.168.1.100 (from the print out of the printer) it worked! 
Thanks for all the assistance, its a long time since I have done this sort of problem solving now work has an IT Dept, I leave it to them at work but now that I have a network at home, I expect there will be more frustrating hours again!
David


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Firewall stopping printing*

I would suggest you do a ip reservation in the router for the printer at .100 so it gets ..100 everytime or you will have this issue again.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Firewall stopping printing*

Thread will be marked as solved.


----------

